# My Sigma 150-600 review



## sanj (Mar 3, 2015)

Please let me know if the 'review' any good? Pls.
http://greypartridgefilms.com/sigma-150-600mm-f5-6-3-dg-os-hsm-sports-review/


----------



## AlanF (Mar 9, 2015)

sanj
A very good review, unlike the eulogies from those who want you to click and buy from Adorama etc. The lenstip review looked good, and they are usually fair. ePhotozine didn't give it 5 stars. A pity you sold the 200-400. If it improves with more AFMA etc, let us know. 
Thanks.

Edit: this lens doesn't appear to have captured the imagination like the Tamron 150-600 did, and there is not much interest in replying on CR.


----------



## docsmith (Mar 12, 2015)

AlanF said:


> Edit: this lens doesn't appear to have captured the imagination like the Tamron 150-600 did, and there is not much interest in replying on CR.


I suspect availability is a bit of a factor. It's a great lens. Not elite, but great. I very much enjoy mine. 


Nice review Sanj


----------



## candc (Mar 13, 2015)

Very good review, honest and insightful from a real users perspective.


----------



## sanj (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank you very much guys. Appreciate.


----------

